# Simple router table (router table top)



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I´m going to build a simple router table top later table (will put some feet under the top).

What should I have and not have ?

Could you give me some ideas ? some links with some measurement ?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Macin,

Your first decision must be how you're going to mount the router to the tabletop. It is possible to mount the router directly to the top but most people who build their own table use some type of mounting plate. You have to know which you're going to use to properly plan how to build the tabletop to how the mounting plate…

I'm currently using a temporary router table consisting of a 3/4" piece of MDF, size 24" X 32" resting on two saw horses. I have my router mounted using an Incra mounting plate that I bought on special over a year ago. I'ts just a temporary arrangement until I build a permanent table.

Good Luck and…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the answer HerbC. I´ll just have few hours in woodworking classes and will have some ideas for project. The projects may not be too complicated and will have to easy and quickly built.

I could build a router table on my hobby workbench


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I found this design and maybe I´ll adjust this one to my ideas  I think I´ll make it a little bit bigger

Bench top router table from Jeff


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I was thinking of how thick I should have on the table top ?

Then I was thinking about have a router base insert. How big should I have the shoulder ? What is the max/min thickness of router base plate?

What are the pro and cons of the insert plate installation vs just to drill a hole into the table top ?

How do the table top the easy way with the insert plate ?


----------

